# Recording twitch chat right in obs for youtube vods and compilations



## ZetsFine (Aug 3, 2020)

As you probably know many twitch streamers, especially the bigger ones, upload their stream vods and funny moments or reaction compilations on youtube to store them for more than 60 days, to get viewers on twitch from youtube, to earn extra money etc. But there's no twitch chat in vods, so the editor has to go to twitch vod, record the chat there and then embed it in the video. I think this process is unreasonably complicated and has some flaws, like chat embedded like this has not transparent background so it hides part of the video.

So, I was thinking if it's possible to record the twitch chat from obs right away. You can already see it in obs, but why can't you also record it while you're streaming? For example, saving it as a separate video file that you can paste to vod in the video editing program.


----------



## ZetsFine (Aug 3, 2020)

On second thought, nevermind, looks like it's more convenient with 3rd party programs like this one








						Twitch Chat Replay Tutorial | Twitch VOD/Clip Downloader | Chat Download/Render/Replay
					

GitHub: https://github.com/lay295/TwitchDownloaderThis is a tutorial on how to use my tool to render twitch chats from either a VOD or a Clip.This has been m...




					www.youtube.com


----------

